# Walnut crotch bowl



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

This is a bowl I started a few weeks ago. It's actually the bowl that is in the Hunter tool video. I had trouble finishing it because my Bush oil was going bad. It was recommended as a good finish but I don't like it. I'll stick with my lacquer.
This started out as a large blank but the wood had developed a check off center that made it about 8" when I cut that out.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John
That bowl is beyond beautiful. Never heard of the finish but I like lacquer too. The work is great and I especially like the wood. I am empressed, even for you John, I think you have outdone yourself again. Mitch


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is very pretty, a walnut crotch's figure looks 1000 miles deep in person so I can imagine what it looks like holding it and turning it in the light.:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Thats is Like WOW


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*walnut critch bowl*

FANTASTIC piece ,beautifull


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice, do you know what speed you were turning this bowl?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Nice job. Whoever thought a bunch of grown men would be oohing and ahhing over some guys crotch.:laughing: Very pretty wood. I like lacquer also. Easy to work with and quick drying. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I told the ladies at work that they were enjoying my crotch to much.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> John,
> ...Whoever thought a bunch of grown men would be oohing and ahhing over some guys crotch.:laughing: ...





john lucas said:


> I told the ladies at work that they were enjoying my crotch to much.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: You guys are makin' my day... :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Very nice piece, John... :huh: :no: Uh... wait... make that a very nice BOWL, John....


----------



## johnp (Nov 24, 2008)

good looking bowl, seems lighter then most walnut i've played with.. and your right lacquer is old school, and still tops for a deep gloss..


----------

